# Anyone hit a perfect 5 rating average for 500 trips!



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

I am curious to see if any drivers hit the perfect rating of 5 on the last 500 trips. I think that would be a huge accomplishment. Right now I have a 4.94 average on my last 500 rated trips. I figure I have 15 trips that was rated 4 and 5 trips with a 3 rating. Going for the perfect score the next couple of months. Just want to see if it is possible.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's a great idea because then you'll get the perfect driver bonus and make lots of money!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's a great idea because then you'll get the perfect driver bonus and make lots of money!


Yea, it's up to $5,000 now


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you want a prize you should complete 1000 lyft trips and score that prestigious jacket.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> If you want a prize you should complete 1000 lyft trips and score that prestigious jacket.


Hey hey now.....I scored one of those jackets. It's sitting up in my closet collecting dust.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Funny I never mention more money or a prize. Just wanted to see if it could be done. I always love to challenge myself. Makes it more enjoyable when I have a goal.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Hey hey now.....I scored one of those jackets. It's sitting up in my closet collecting dust.


I'm assuming that you don't wear it because the weather in Seattle doesn't provide any opportunities.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> Funny I never mention more money or a prize. Just wanted to see if it could be done. I always love to challenge myself. Makes it more enjoyable when I have a goal.


My only goal is money....but I do always try to maintain a mid 4.95 (almost impossible once you hit five to stay there, some pax just like to knock you down after seeing it)


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

I am so so close ... 
also at 6300+ lifetime trips


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

janewalch said:


> I am so so close ...
> also at 6300+ lifetime trips


You clearly have boobs. 
No other way to do this.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You clearly have boobs.
> No other way to do this.


Just treat everyone as if they've been my good friends for years. Works like a charm


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

janewalch said:


> I am so so close ...
> also at 6300+ lifetime
> 
> That is freaking awesome. I am sure if there is a Mount Rushmore of uber Drivers you are on it! I am curious if you hand out free water or candy. I believe this is a waste of money . When a passenger gets in my car I try to find a topic of conversation thst they might be interested in. For example if they are tourist I like to tell them about the best resturants and bars. Again awesome job! You should be very proud! If I have to bet I am sure you love what you are doing by driving . Let us all know when you get that perfect 5! Maybe next month I can achive legendary status !


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

janewalch said:


> I am so so close ...
> also at 6300+ lifetime trips


That's awesome! My goal is a 4.99. (Right now it's 4.97 after 1400ish rides)


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

janewalch said:


> Just treat everyone as if they've been my good friends for years. Works like a charm


I tried that. I ended up being that annoying friend people tell to shut up or to turn off the baseball game because we're having a "conversation".

My rating has gone up just by being more selective with the rides I accept.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm hoping to maintain a 4.60.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

janewalch said:


> I am so so close ...
> also at 6300+ lifetime trips


those stats are just impressive; do you drive late nights too? do you avoid anyone under 25?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> I am curious to see if any drivers hit the perfect rating of 5 on the last 500 trips. I think that would be a huge accomplishment. Right now I have a 4.94 average on my last 500 rated trips. I figure I have 15 trips that was rated 4 and 5 trips with a 3 rating. Going for the perfect score the next couple of months. Just want to see if it is possible.


I think you might just accomplish that Goal But! You will probably need to change that water you are giving your Happy Clients to Perrier rather then that Poland Spring also when you carry the Luggage be sure not to place it down to abruptly. I wish you the very best on such a Noble Goal. P.S. isn't the new App Just Swell.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

janewalch said:


> Just treat everyone as if they've been my good friends for years. Works like a charm


The problem with this...
The longer people know me, the less they like me. :/


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

FWIW with 992 rides I have 425 5*s and three 4*s. I earned one of the 4*s, ie turned down a rider request to extend a ride, but the other two 4*s were as far as I could tell quite random, ie nothing had occured which gave me a heads up to expect one. Base don that I would not expect you could run 500 straight 5*s. To improve the odds, you would need to exclude pool rides and cancel any ride where there is difficulty in finding the pax by the estimated pickup time.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

My goal in life is to go 10 straight rides without getting 1 starred. Hasn't happened yet.

4.87 and damned proud of it!

I have man boobs. Does that count?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I was killing it at 4.91 but just got dinged by a pissed off pool pax who had to pay a 2.7x surge rate. I guess that’s the price you pay for accepting pool pax at high multipliers even though they get a private ride.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

It seems like the


JesusisLord777 said:


> That's awesome! My goal is a 4.99. (Right now it's 4.97 after 1400ish rides)[/QUOTE
> 
> Awesome numbers! How did you get such high numbers on the ratings?. I wonder do you drive at nightime? I only drive during the day to avoid the possibility of someone throwing up in my car. I admire the drivers that handle the night crowd and able to maintain high ratings. I just have over 2400 completed rides with 4.94. Again great job ! Right now I am on 28 five star rating streak. Long long way to go . 472 to go.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> It seems like the


When I first started ride share I did a lot of the bar crowd, but more recently I've been doing more of a 10am to 10 pm kind of thing, (though it varies.... if I'm busy I might stay out later.)

Most of my few bad ratings were from the bar crowd, but some of my better tips have been from them too, so it's a trade off.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> I am curious to see if any drivers hit the perfect rating of 5 on the last 500 trips. I think that would be a huge accomplishment. Right now I have a 4.94 average on my last 500 rated trips. I figure I have 15 trips that was rated 4 and 5 trips with a 3 rating. Going for the perfect score the next couple of months. Just want to see if it is possible.


It is mathematically possible. Very difficult, but possible. The thing is that it has to be 500 consecutive 5 stars. UBER will not round up to 5.

Good job on the 4.94. Best of luck in your quest for perfection.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> The problem with this...
> The longer people know me, the less they like me. :/


I can attest to that


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

janewalch said:


> Just treat everyone as if they've been my good friends for years. Works like a charm


Does that come naturally or do you have to fake it at least sometimes?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

It is impossible unless you kiss ass, which I did back in the day, now and for a long time I am just myself and usually about one and 10 people have a problem with my bluntness, now if I acted like a cheeseball to get that..I am sure I could, but why?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

janewalch said:


> Just treat everyone as if they've been my good friends for years.


I am an acquired taste.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I doubt I'll ever get 500 ratings in a row (so 900-1000 actual trips given in a row, since only about 50% of pax rate drivers) where none of them are looking for a free or reduced rate ride.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Does that come naturally or do you have to fake it at least sometimes?


It's actually pretty natural for me. I'll BS with people just to get them out of their shell but I actually enjoy the connection with strangers.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's a great idea because then you'll get the perfect driver bonus and make lots of money!


This is sarcasm right?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Texas4life577 said:


> I am curious to see if any drivers hit the perfect rating of 5 on the last 500 trips. I think that would be a huge accomplishment. Right now I have a 4.94 average on my last 500 rated trips. I figure I have 15 trips that was rated 4 and 5 trips with a 3 rating. Going for the perfect score the next couple of months. Just want to see if it is possible.


post proof, or it didn't happen.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> those stats are just impressive; do you drive late nights too? do you avoid anyone under 25?


I do occasionally drive late nights. I mostly try and stick to earl days but some weekend night surges are too good to let pass by. And I normally avoid any pax below 4.6ish. Depending on how many more rides I need for the bonuses.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> I earned one of the 4*s, ie turned down a rider request to extend a ride


Extend a ride? How exactly does that work? Extend it where? And why turn it down?


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

No free handouts from me! Total waste of money in my opinion too. I do the same thing as you. Try and lend an enlightening conversation. I'll usually start with a really friendly introduction, confirm the droppoff address, let them know how long I will take and then see if the conversation flows from there. Sometimes silence is the key to 5 stars.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

janewalch said:


> No free handouts from me! Total waste of money in my opinion too. I do the same thing as you. Try and lend an enlightening conversation. I'll usually start with a really friendly introduction, confirm the droppoff address, let them know how long I will take and then see if the conversation flows from there. Sometimes silence is the key to 5 stars.


Oh, you mean like, stops not in the app, so that they can do their errands, drop by a friends house and say hi, that type of thing?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You clearly have boobs.
> No other way to do this.


Yep, sporting a rack for sure.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

janewalch said:


> This is sarcasm right?


Yup, you don't get a darn thing for having a 5 rating, you get the same pay that every one else does.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Yep, sporting a rack for sure.


I would be at 5 stars for sure by now if I had a rack to go with it.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

janewalch said:


> No free handouts from me! Total waste of money in my opinion too. I do the same thing as you. Try and lend an enlightening conversation. I'll usually start with a really friendly introduction, confirm the droppoff address, let them know how long I will take and then see if the conversation flows from there. Sometimes silence is the key to 5 stars.


Silence is the kiss of death for me. It just drive me nuts if they dont want to talk. I hear the theme from Jaws when it gets quiet. Waiting and waiting. Then it happens. One of us lets one fly. Amazing how loud a fart is in the quiet.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> Silence is the kiss of death for me. It just drive me nuts if they dont want to talk. I head the theme from Jaws when it gets quiet. Waiting and waiting. Then it happens. One of us lets one fly. Amazing how loud a fart is in the quiet.


Hahaha got a good laugh out of that one. You would be surprised how many passengers I've had let em' rip as if they're just chillin at home.

Honestly it's a really delicate process with the silence. Make sure you have some neutralizing music on. Jazz is always a good one. Keep it really quiet when they First get in. Feel them out. Ask your standard questions "how's your day" "blah blah blah". Then if they don't bite tell them the estimated time for drop off and then turn the music up. It's a statement.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> post proof, or it didn't happen.





Texas4life577 said:


>


Is that what you ask for as proof. Glad you asked! First time I ever screenshit opps meant screenshot anything. Had to read up on it.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

My ratings improved by refusing to accommodate problem children, but a few bad apples always sneak in. 

4.9 to 4.95, been there, done that, as well as tickled 4.6 a few times before I became more selective. I doubt I'll ever get anywhere near 5.00 again.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> The problem with this...
> The longer people know me, the less they like me. :/


The more I read about this. The less I like myself.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> My ratings improved by refusing to accommodate problem children, but a few bad apples always sneak in.
> 
> 4.9 to 4.95, been there, done that, as well as tickled 4.6 a few times before I became more selective. I doubt I'll ever get anywhere near 5.00 again.


Hardest thing is to finally decide to actually be more selective.

No more bonuses, as Lyft requires a 90% acceptance rate on virtuall any bonus they offer.

Sadly, it's not worth it anymore. While I can't keep every sociopath from entering my car, there is no reason I should be making it easy for them.

( and actually, I drove a guy who claimed he was a sociopath before, and he was one of my favorite passengers... but i digress and am using the term loosely)

Not a psychologist but I'm sure this has been studied, giving someone an arbitrary negative stimulus, without any hope of fairness or ability correct the cause of this stimulus is a sure way to increase cortisol levels.

If I can't fix the problem, nobody can fix something which is not broken naturally, then the only alternative is to quit or stop passengers I see as high risk from entering my car, this means strict photo and name.

Yes all rides are recorded for quality assurance.

If I catch a pax lying, and I bring in footage, then the lie should be stricken from record. But, recntly, at a Lyft location they wouln't even view the footage, even thought they did remove the rating. What about next time? I don't know why I'm getting various liars in my car. Maybe I'm in a statistically improbable losing streak.










Instead Lyft seems to take the philosophical position of a village mob hunting for witches. If enough paxholes give me bad ratings and comments which are either entirely or mostly fabricated, even though I can prove it, I'm stil at fault?

Sorry but no, that's beyond unfair, it's just shitty business.

tl;dr rideshare enlightenment comes to those who throw off the shackles of the worldly 90% acceptance rate bonus structure, and start filtering for paxholes before they even get in.


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Does that come naturally or do you have to fake it at least sometimes?


All women fake it bruh. Except with me, of course.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Ant-Man said:


> All women fake it bruh. Except with me, of course.


I'm a man


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

janewalch said:


> I'm a man


[uncomfortable silence]


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

...HAVE YOU BADGE COLLECTORS TRIED WORKING FOR, LIKE, **MONEY** INSTEAD?????

American Dollars, for example?


asking for a friend


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea, it's up to $5,000 now


Uber will give you $5000, but somehow it will not affect your earnings



1.5xorbust said:


> If you want a prize you should complete 1000 lyft trips and score that prestigious jacket.


That jacket works great getting dust off my car between car washes


----------



## Gtruen (Apr 16, 2018)

I just hit my 500th rating last night and every one is 5 stars and I have a 100 percent acceptance rating and never declined a ride and a 0 percent cancellation. It isnt that hard to keep good ratings. Be nice and courteous, don't use profanity, apologize if you have to tap the brake really fast, ask how they are doing when they get into the car, double check the address and confirm with them, if they are coming out of school or going to work, or getting picked up at the airport I offer them water. I attempt to get out of the car and oepn the doors for all my customers. I always greet them by their name and tell them my name and that I am their uber driver today. I also ask them if there is a specific place they wish to be dropped off at their location.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Gtruen said:


> I just hit my 500th rating last night and every one is 5 stars and I have a 100 percent acceptance rating and never declined a ride and a 0 percent cancellation. It isnt that hard to keep good ratings. Be nice and courteous, don't use profanity, apologize if you have to tap the break really fast, ask how they are doing when they get into the car, double check the address and confirm with them, if they are coming out of school or going to work, or getting picked up at the airport I offer them water. I attempt to get out of the car and oepn the doors for all my customers. I always greet them by their name and tell them my,name and that I am their uber driver today. I also ask them if there is a specific place they wish to be dropped off at their location.


Break = brake.


----------



## Gtruen (Apr 16, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Break = brake.


Phone autocorrect. Thank you for telling me. I will change that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Gtruen said:


> I just hit my 500th rating last night and every one is 5 stars and I have a 100 percent acceptance rating and never declined a ride and a 0 percent cancellation. It isnt that hard to keep good ratings. Be nice and courteous, don't use profanity, apologize if you have to tap the brake really fast, ask how they are doing when they get into the car, double check the address and confirm with them, if they are coming out of school or going to work, or getting picked up at the airport I offer them water. I attempt to get out of the car and oepn the doors for all my customers. I always greet them by their name and tell them my name and that I am their uber driver today. I also ask them if there is a specific place they wish to be dropped off at their location.


Please tell me that this post is sarcastic. If not, I nominate you for the Super Ant of the year award and ask Uber to send all the money losing long pickups your way! I'm guessing you don't drive late night.


----------



## Gtruen (Apr 16, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Please tell me that this post is sarcastic. If not, I nominate you for the Super Ant of the year award and ask Uber to send all the money losing long pickups your way! I'm guessing you don't drive late night.


Not a joke and I drive all the times from early morning, to mid day to late night and late late night.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Great Job Gtruen! Can you post a screenshot of your ratings details!. Many on here will not believe unless they see proof. Looks like your name will be first to be posted on our Mount Rushmore of great Drivers. I compare your 500 straight 5 to Joe DiMaggio 56 game hitting streak. Might never happen again! Again great job!.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Gtruen said:


> Not a joke and I drive all the times from early morning, to mid day to late night and late late night.


Not to sound like I doubt you..... But I think you are lying.

Have a screen shot to share that doesn't look too much like this:?


----------



## Gtruen (Apr 16, 2018)

Here you go.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Whoa!! I like it!

Nice job Gtruen! 

I can't break a 4.96 rating to save my life... great to see you are nailing a perfect rating. Can't imagine many have done the same.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think it's also impressive that 500 out of 630 rated you lol, I am around 47% rating me which I think is higher than before


----------



## Gtruen (Apr 16, 2018)

Sarcastic. I live and breathe sarcasism. Some of the sarcastic remarks I have made shouldve given me lower ratings but still have yet to get one.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Gtruen said:


> if they are coming out of school


⭐⭐⭐⭐

_Here is your feedback we received on your most recent post: _
If they are coming out of school, they are underage. I guess you missed that part of the rideshare agreement.
Also, troll game needs work. Focus on a little more subtle approach. However, I did like the wall of text, and matter of fact tone in which you relayed bait. Definitely 4 star post, but needs work to be 5 star.


----------



## Gtruen (Apr 16, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> ⭐⭐⭐⭐
> 
> _Here is your feedback we received on your most recent post: _
> If they are coming out of school, they are underage. I guess you missed that part of the rideshare agreement.
> Also, troll game needs work. Focus on a little more subtle approach. However, I did like the wall of text, and matter of fact tone in which you relayed bait. Definitely 4 star post, but needs work to be 5 star.


College not high school. I dont do that stuff. Not a troll truth. Just because you find it impossible doesnt mean it isn't possible.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Gtruen said:


> I just hit my 500th rating last night and every one is 5 stars and I have a 100 percent acceptance rating and never declined a ride and a 0 percent cancellation. It isnt that hard to keep good ratings. Be nice and courteous, don't use profanity, apologize if you have to tap the brake really fast, ask how they are doing when they get into the car, double check the address and confirm with them, if they are coming out of school or going to work, or getting picked up at the airport I offer them water. I attempt to get out of the car and oepn the doors for all my customers. I always greet them by their name and tell them my name and that I am their uber driver today. I also ask them if there is a specific place they wish to be dropped off at their location.





Gtruen said:


> College not high school. I dont do that stuff. Not a troll truth. Just because you find it impossible doesnt mean it isn't possible.[/QUOTE
> 
> Gtruen! You are a freaking God! I am not very technical Savoy so if anybody design a post of Mount Rushmore with Gtruen it would be highly appreciated! I am just totally impressed especially driving at nighttime. I am curious on your tips percentages. I bet they are higher than normal. Again great Job!


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

I just hit my highest level at 4.95. Still a long way to go for 5.0.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> I am curious to see if any drivers hit the perfect rating of 5 on the last 500 trips. I think that would be a huge accomplishment. Right now I have a 4.94 average on my last 500 rated trips. I figure I have 15 trips that was rated 4 and 5 trips with a 3 rating. Going for the perfect score the next couple of months. Just want to see if it is possible.


You dont have to figure anything since the ratings tab tells you exactly how many times youve gotten 1-5 stars over the last 500 rated trips.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> I am curious to see if any drivers hit the perfect rating of 5 on the last 500 trips. I think that would be a huge accomplishment. Right now I have a 4.94 average on my last 500 rated trips. I figure I have 15 trips that was rated 4 and 5 trips with a 3 rating. Going for the perfect score the next couple of months. Just want to see if it is possible.


Yep, right here, along with my $50,000 bonus for doing so


----------



## Gtruen (Apr 16, 2018)

Texas4life, 
Tip percentage seems about even. About 65 to 70 percent tip and that only seems to be 30 plus and non business men going from one job location to another the airport pickups tip all the time but next to a friend of mine, the amount of tips we both get and the amount of times people tip average out to about equal.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Wow! Have you been given any recognition of value from Uber?


Yes a Stroke, and a free ride from the hospital to home


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Gtruen said:


> Sarcastic. I live and breathe sarcasism. Some of the sarcastic remarks I have made shouldve given me lower ratings but still have yet to get one.


I have to correct you because you are a perfect 5.00 driver. Sarcasism = sarcasm.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Gots a 4.97 and sorta don't like it. Cuz Uber rounds that up on the 'Matched' screen to a 5.0 and passengers assume you're new. Have had more than a few ask how long I been driving when they get in. After I tell them more than 3 years they ask,_ How can you have a perfect rating after that long? _Tell them look again once trip has started and then they see the correct rating...


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea, it's up to $5,000 now


$5.000 FIFY.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> I think it's also impressive that 500 out of 630 rated you lol, I am around 47% rating me which I think is higher than before


BINGO....!!!

You nailed it...!

That's whats wrong with this picture...

The proportion of rated trips is...

WAAAAAY too high...not real...8>O

Either an Uber shill or troll...

Rakos








PS. They win the Bruno award...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> BINGO....!!!
> 
> You nailed it...!
> 
> ...


That pic says it all:
"Suck 'em Dara, suck 'em!"


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

This is so sad. I guess Uber really knows what they are doing Badges and Ratings and some will actually buy in


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

If this doesn't highlight...

The insane and unfair reason...

Why the ratings system is crap...

Then I don't know what would...

Even a perfect rating is...

impossible to attain so I call bunk...8>O

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> BINGO....!!!
> 
> You nailed it...!
> 
> ...


Perfect 5.00 rating. 79% of his pax rate and 65 to 70% of his pax tip. Drives late nights in LA. This is about as likely as Bitcoin selling for $100k before the end of the year.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Hardest thing is to finally decide to actually be more selective.
> ...
> tl;dr *rideshare enlightenment comes to those who throw off the shackles of the worldly 90% acceptance rate bonus structure, and start filtering for paxholes before they even get in*.


BINGO! And here is the proof...those 4's come from some nice juicy long surge rides...worth the trade-off...imho


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Rakos said:


> BINGO....!!!
> 
> You nailed it...!
> 
> ...


Haha literally lmao


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

janewalch said:


> Just treat everyone as if they've been my good friends for years. Works like a charm


Yup, its definitely the boobs. LOL.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Hardest thing is to finally decide to actually be more selective.
> 
> No more bonuses, as Lyft requires a 90% acceptance rate on virtuall any bonus they offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Regarding selectivity and its effects.... i know this thread is all about ratings, which ill address at the bottom after sharing the important stuff LOL.

Been almost six months since deciding to give up driving for base and quit chasing most long form driver subsidies (quest & just about all lyft 'bonus'). Take from my experience what you will... here's takeaways Ive noticed:

A Much less stressful driving experience means I'm in a significantly better mood even though Im up a the butt crack of dawn battling rush hour traffic 75% or more of the time.

Even though Lyft demand has significantly eclipsed Ubers in the Bay and my chop is higher with Lyft I drive primarily Uber because the earning potential is still higher during hours i can drive.

Hourly avg earnings are the only stats that matter to me. Im super selective with all rides I accept based on distance to pick up, bonus qualifier, fare multiplier, and ride type.

Basically i give not a single F about my acceptance rates (<50%) or ride counts. maximize per hourly earnings at all times.

When I treat Lyfts platform as my weekly bonus generator and measure those weekly rides/time spent/$$$ againstweekly Quest subsidy to see which is the more efficient, profitable and enjoyable use of my time the answer is obvious.

In a nutshell by being selective and refusing to drive for base, I find myself giving less total rides while earning between 20% percent more in the same or less time.

As for the ratings... I'm several thousand rides in on Lyft and was a five star man for a very long stretch until the last month or two, since then my rating has spiraled down to a 4.8. Without exception, every single time I accidentally accept a LINE request and throw caution to the wind I end up lamenting that decision. Instead of cancelling when I know I should, seems the pick up is either a delicate passive aggressive snowflake or a total PAXhole.

I seem to earn myself a ratings ding in either case.

On Uber I've had the opposite ratings experience. Even though I've had a couple PAX incidents over the past cpl months where I've bounced fools out of the car and needed to involve trust and safety, I'm up to a 4.94 from a 4.86 since Oct last year.

TL/DR
My mindset is focused on a 'more for me/less for them' philosophy and at EOD by being selective I'm happier, less stressed and earning more. Uber ratings have gone way up and while I haven't been invited to participate in any Driver experience sessions with the brass since my ratings drop on Lyft it's definitely a fair trade off...



1.5xorbust said:


> Perfect 5.00 rating. 79% of his pax rate and 65 to 70% of his pax tip. Drives late nights in LA. This is about as likely as Bitcoin selling for $100k before the end of the year.


I agree with everything you said except the BTC prediction. There's never been a better time to get involved, except of course when value was below $100 but that ship sailed years ago and I digress. Mark my words, the Satoshi will reach parity with the dollar before the final coin is mined. To the moon, baby.. Do the math.


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> I am curious to see if any drivers hit the perfect rating of 5 on the last 500 trips. I think that would be a huge accomplishment. Right now I have a 4.94 average on my last 500 rated trips. I figure I have 15 trips that was rated 4 and 5 trips with a 3 rating. Going for the perfect score the next couple of months. Just want to see if it is possible.


It's possible. No water. No sweets. No aux.

Also no better off financially as Uber is unlikely to give any financial gesture in recognition.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

-JR- said:


> It's possible. No water. No sweets. No aux.
> 
> Also no better off financially as Uber is unlikely to give any financial gesture in recognition.


You might get $1, a special badge, and a chintzy video recording for that.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Although it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> Although it doesn't really matter.
> View attachment 251926


Ah but it does
MadTownUberD


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a perfect 5-star rating for 500 trips. Just not consecutively.


----------



## Dangdriver (Mar 24, 2018)

Texas4life577 said:


> I am curious to see if any drivers hit the perfect rating of 5 on the last 500 trips. I think that would be a huge accomplishment. Right now I have a 4.94 average on my last 500 rated trips. I figure I have 15 trips that was rated 4 and 5 trips with a 3 rating. Going for the perfect score the next couple of months. Just want to see if it is possible.


I had a perfect 5 rating for my first 50 trips. Then I ran into a rider who didn't want to rate a 5 for a 2 minute trip.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Update: Ratkngs wise, I am circling the Lyft drain approaching 4.8 and my Uber rating just returned to where it was when I posted above in the thread, from a dropped one star. I couldn’t possibly care any less. 

Since July 1 I think y’all know how things have changed and I have been whoring myself out for base whilst reacting to the slightest bit of surge as if I were a degenerate gambling housewife playing the slots in an Indian Casino someplace in Lake county. 
All or nuttin baby! 
My AR is consistently in single digits as a result. Woo hoo.


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

-JR- said:


> It's possible. No water. No sweets. No aux.
> 
> Also no better off financially as Uber is unlikely to give any financial gesture in recognition.


= = = =

My message to Uber:

Just wondering whether Uber do anything for a driver that has completed 500 five star trips in a row? Any financial reward for this achievement? How about a drop to 20% commission? Anything at all? Any recognition at all? Just wondering what being rated 5.00 actually achieves???

= = = =

From the horse's mouth:

Thanks for contacting us,

We appreciate your partnership with Uber and the excellent service you provide to your riders. It is quite an achievement to have completed 500 5* trips. Unfortunately we are not running any promotion at this time for this.

Thanks for your understanding.

= = = =

So there you have it folks.

Uber doesn't place any value on your rating.

They couldn't care less.

They are only interested in their cut.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> I am curious to see if any drivers hit the perfect rating of 5 on the last 500 trips. I think that would be a huge accomplishment. Right now I have a 4.94 average on my last 500 rated trips. I figure I have 15 trips that was rated 4 and 5 trips with a 3 rating. Going for the perfect score the next couple of months. Just want to see if it is possible.


Who in their right mind, cares?


----------

